# question about size frame?



## amirt62 (Feb 5, 2006)

hello
i have a question bout look frame size
i have a good price for a full bikes of look kg 381 with full dura ace and xsirium wheels
the whole deal is 1000$ -the man needs money

my only problem is the frame size im 5' 8" with 82 insteam and frame size is 55
what is your opinion ? can i live with that?
if yes how should i set the bikes?
i rode a gunnar 56 frame with no problems

thanks


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

these are traditional race geometry bikes, therefore the top tubes will be longer than todays semi compacts, i'd look for a TT length of around 56-56.5 on that


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

Sounds kinda big to me, but you can get a good idea by doing Competitive Cyclist's fit calculator.


----------

